# Force gkrellm to show only CPU0 and not the other CPU's ?



## Alain De Vos (Jun 24, 2021)

The good thing, the load is evenly spread accross all CPU's. How can i force gkrellm to only show CPU0 and not the other CPU's, which contain the same information. And decrease the update time ?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 26, 2021)

Aha


----------

